# Peacock butterfly and a hover



## lesno1 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 24, 2021)

Good set.....


----------



## lesno1 (Aug 24, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Good set.....


Thanks Jeff


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 24, 2021)

Very nice set! Love the color in the first one, and the last one is nice and crisp. What lens and settings?


----------



## lesno1 (Aug 25, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Very nice set! Love the color in the first one, and the last one is nice and crisp. What lens and settings?


Hi Jeff  its a sigma 105 macro lens


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 25, 2021)

Nice shots.  Beautiful butterfly.


----------



## lesno1 (Aug 25, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> Nice shots.  Beautiful butterfly.


Thanks Alan glad you like them


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 25, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> Hi Jeff  its a sigma 105 mqcro lens


Thank you for the info! I have the same lens, but I'm new to using macro lenses, so I'm still learning how to use it.


----------



## lesno1 (Aug 25, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Thank you for the info! I have the same lens, but I'm new to using macro lenses, so I'm still learning how to use it.


Well looking at your pictures Jeff i dont think you have much more to learn


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 25, 2021)

Beautiful butterfly and the bee is very nice.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 25, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Beautiful butterfly and the bee is very nice.


Bee?


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 25, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Bee?


Ummm, hover fly. They've always looked like bee's to me.


----------

